# 2011 Cruze LS Radar Jammer



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Does any one have *any idea* what that electrical connection is for that is plugged into the back of the plastic panel where the fog lights go? I bought GM fogs and the instructions show reconnecting the electrical connector back to the same kind of "not used" holder/receptacle built into the new foglight's faceplate! 

If this connector is for the new Cruze radar jammer, does anyone have the part number?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's the temperature sensor


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

It is for plugging in the optional pulse canons.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

robertbick said:


> It is for plugging in the optional pulse canons.


 
I thought so. Can you get them on Ebay?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Gritts said:


> I thought so. Can you *get them* on Ebay?


...look under *Sci-Fi* _hardware_, next to _Cloaking Devices _and_ Flux-gate Capacitors_ (  )


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*How about a cell phone jammer?*

to disconnect the twit ahead that is driving distracted.

Naw, I wouldn't do that. It might be an important call. 

Jim


----------

